

Show HN: My Brother's Latest Project (Classical Music in Sheffield) - ErrantX
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/georgemortonrep/are-you-ready-for-the-chaplinboom-city-lights-in-s

======
ErrantX
Using up a bit of my HN Karma to post this! Especially as Charlie Chaplin is a
really quite interesting hacker - and I know we love our classic films here!

